# Battery ?????



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all

Could you give me some advice on which type of battery for a case international 4230 . 
It's sat about all week and only used a couple of times at the weekend , it's only used short distances to launch a boat down a slipway , so it's sat about a lot and not getting a lot of miles to charge the battery , we have a solar panel on the roof tocharge it on trickle . Any help will be grateful .

Thanks 
Rich


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

No advise presently but how long did the battery serve you? I'm assuming that current battery won't take or hold a charge.


----------



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nope we have put battery tabs in but still not holding a charge , just would like a few thoughts that might put me in the right direction to get a new one .


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Rather than a standard battery it may be better to get one that can accept a deep discharge, with equivalent start capability to what you have now, some marine batteries have this feature!!

Deep discharge destroys the standard lead/acid battery!! O/k the down side is they are a bit more expensive!!

Do a google for "Optima batteries" these are a gel acid battery, have heard lots of good reports of them, they have a premium price though??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I found that it requires a 650 cca battery but could not find any numbers to tell you the specific battery for that tractor.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Still not sure how old the last battery is. from what you have stated on use pattern, it just may be the battery is sulfated. This happens to LA batteries when left in partial/full discharged state. When sulfated, the battery capacity is diminished. If this is the case, you could benefit from a good desulfator. Have been discussed on the form before.

Oh, the Optima battery someone else mentioned, they *do not* use gel cell technology.


----------



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info.

I have decided to purchase a new battery with a 830 cold crank and 110 ampere hours , the recommend for a case 4230 , is a 620 cc but you can go up to 810 , hoping with the higher cold crank should get more turns on starting.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

It may also help if battery is protected with a cut off switch so that when not in use the battery can be isolated, stops any parasitic drain flattening battery. Connect solar panel direct to battery to maintain charging.


----------



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for that 

Just got a battery isolator switch which connects to the terminal on the battery with a simple on off wheel . 
Hopefully all these will resolve the problem .
We was also thinking of putting another battery in the cab with some battery leads direct to the main battery to act as a booster, would this be a good idea ?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

With the HD battery you have selected, @ 830 cca then a further battery should not be needed and is in my opinion over complicating things!!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

cyrush said:


> With the HD battery you have selected, @ 830 cca then a further battery should not be needed and is in my opinion over complicating things!!


Agree. from use pattern given I think the more likely issue is battery is not kept fully charged and thus sulfation starts taking hold.


----------



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, hopefully the battery will be here this week along with the other bits, once all fitted I will let you know how we get on .


----------



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Battery came today fitted it on tonight, a couple of cranks started straight away ! Great news !!! 
Cheers for all the info on this forum, just waiting for the isolator. 
She will be having her respray on Saturday , will upload some pics at some point .

Thanks 

Rich


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it fixed up get us some pictures whenever you get time.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Just aThought !! alot of the battery cut off devices aroiund are only suitable for cars ?? and in heavy duty situation like prolonged granking may overheat and reduce the voltage to the starter ??? you need a unit as fitted to heavy lorries !!


----------

